# ne, sans, plus, jamais, rien, personne - simple, double ou triple négation ?



## deepnight

Une petite question de forme  La phrase:

"personne n'a jamais vu ceci"

est-elle correcte pour signifier que ceci n'a jamais été aperçu ? Ce genre de triple négation (dans l'idée) comportant à la fois "personne", "ne" et "jamais" est-elle valide en français ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir et bienvenu(e) sur le forum.
Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question mais voilà qui pourrait y répondre (source).


> *Rem 3.* _Personne_ suivi de _ne_ n'admet pas _point_ ou _pas,_ mais admet _jamais_ ou _plus: Des ruelles, des impasses, que personne n'arriverait jamais plus à détordre et à débrouiller_


----------



## Joelline

Personne admet aussi rien, n'est-ce pas?  Personne n'a rien dit à ce sujet.  Personne n'a rien vu?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui Joelline, c'est parfaitement admis, même s'il vaut mieux le réserver à l'oral qu'à l'écrit.

Il vaudrait mieux écrire :

- Personne n'a dit quoi que ce soit à ce sujet.
- Personne n'a vu quoi que ce soit.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Juste une petit remarque : dans la phrase
"personne n'a jamais vu ceci"
il n'y a qu'une seule négation : *n* qui peut, au choix être associé à "personne" ou à "jamais" selon ce sur quoi on veut insister.

On peut dire, pour exprimer la même idée :
"Qui que ce soit n'a jamais vu ceci"
"depuis toujours, personne n'a vu ceci"

Et, dans tous les cas, il n'y a jamais qu'une seule négation […]


----------



## Frwo

Qui voit dans  "personne n'a jamais vu ceci" une triple négation ? Il n'y a même pas de double négation, mais une simple affirmation un peu fumeuse :
N' + Jamais = Une négation. Elle est l'équivalence de 'ne + pas'.
Personne = Dans ce cas n'est pas une négation. il peu l'être, mais est souvent mal employé.

Dans ce cas précis, la syntaxe est très mal construite. Le terme ' jamais ' est mal employé. Puisque personne n'a jamais vu, alors la chose n'a jamais été vue ? Or cette phrase nous soumet l'idée que la chose vient d'être perçue, pour la première fois. Cela revient à dire que l'objet n'avait, jusqu'à présent, été vu.

DONC (  zen ) = 
Personne n'a jamais vu ceci.
Personne n'avait vu ceci jusqu'alors.

Arrêtez vos idées à brûler au gaz, faites des phrases simples au lieu de vous servir des ambiguités de la langue française !


----------



## geve

Simplement parce que les idées fumeuses ne me font pas peur  , je vais fournir un contexte où si, si, cette phrase pourrait avoir du sens :

_- Pour Pâques, je voudrais un oeuf géant en chocolat qui fasse environ deux mètres de haut, avec à l'intérieur une poule, une vache et toute une ménagerie en praliné, et des pâtes de fruits un peu partout, et...
- Oh, geve, arrête de divaguer deux minutes : personne n'a jamais vu ceci !_


(Si on m'accuse de faire ici un emploi abusif du mot "ceci", je ne nierai pas. Il est possible que je sois un tout petit peu de mauvaise foi)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Ne vous trompez pas d'erreur !
il n'y a effectivement pas trois négations mais...
Même si elle est moins élégante que 'Nul n'a jamais vu ceci", "Personne n'a jamais vu ceci" n'a rien de fumeux! C'est une forme d'insistance, qui a un sens différent de "Personne n'a vu ceci" ou de "On n'a jamais vu ceci".
De plus, "personne n'a jamais vu ceci" indique que celui qui parle pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur, car sinon il dirait "personne n'avait jamais vu ceci (auparavant)"


----------



## danielle_davout

Frwo said:
			
		

> Qui voit dans  "personne n'a jamais vu ceci" une triple négation ? Il n'y a même pas de double négation, mais une simple affirmation un peu fumeuse :
> N' + Jamais = Une négation. Elle est l'équivalence de 'ne + pas'.


 je ne vois rien de fumeux là dedans !
jamais n'a jamais été une négation !
jamais  = en un temps quelconque. 

Elle m'est plus chère que jamais.

"C'est aussi le souvenir de ces années qui m'a empêché de me trouver jamais satisfait dans l'exercice de mon métier." Albert Camus

jamais n'a jamais été une négation ! 
c'était pour rire !
je l'avoue
mieux vaut tard que jamais !

le même Camus a aussi écrit:
_Mieux vaut la faire tôt que jamais! _(CAMUS, _État de siège)

Jamais, au grand jamais, je ne recommencerai !
_


----------



## Nounours1948

Que signifie exactement cette phrase : "C'est toujours la même chose: ici, personne ne fait jamais rien!"
N'y a-t-il pas un excès de négations ou même un contresens ?


----------



## Anne345

Rien :


> *A. *[Avec d'autres mots nég. (_aucun, personne, jamais, plus..._) ou avec lui-même] Synon. _quoi que ce soit.
> "Il ne fait jamais rien; il ne sait rien de rien. Il ne disait rien à personne." _(GIONO).


(TLFI)


----------



## CapnPrep

En principe, la phrase est ambiguë (une, deux ou même trois négations), mais l'interprétation la plus naturelle est celle où les trois mots négatifs correspondent à une seule négation. Si on veut absolument éliminer l' « excès de négations » et tout risque d'ambiguïté, on peut reformuler la phrase de 4 manières différentes :

 Ici, *personne* ne fait, à quelque moment que ce soit, quoi que ce soit.
 Que quelqu'un fasse quelque chose, cela n'arrive *jamais* ici.
 Ici, tout le monde, à tout moment, est en train de ne *rien* faire.
 Une personne fait parfois quelque chose – ce n'est *pas* le cas ici !
Mais personne ne préférera jamais aucune de ces phrases à la phrase originale…


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais savoir si on dit "personne n'a rien vu" ou "personne a rien vu"... je sais qu'on utilise plutôt la première construction, mais n'est-ce pas bizarre de trouver 3 négations dans une seule phrase?

Merci de vos réponses et vos renseignements.


----------



## Ploupinet

Le "ne" est obligatoire, car la négation (l'unique en fait ) est "ne...rien".
"Personne" est à connotation négative, c'est vrai, mais pas grammaticalement !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Paul n'a rien vu, Jeanne n'a rien vu, les chiens n'ont rien vu : personne n'a rien vu !


----------



## 3bien

Merci bien Pouplinet et Piotr, mais....

1) si la negation est ne... rien ou ne....pas, pourquoi dit on "personne ne veut chanter"

2) Paul n'a pas parlé, Jeanne n'est pas venue, les chiens n'ont pas mangé... mais par contre personne n'a pas parlé, n'est venu, n'a mangé.

 Merci de vos renseignements!


----------



## Thomas1

Normalement personne est utilisé comme un auxiliaire de ne :
Personne n'est venu.

On peut parfois l'utiliser deux ou même trois auxiliaires de négation en la gardant :

Personne n'a rien dit.​Personne n'a jamais vu cela nulle part.​Il y a, en réalité, une seule négation, un des deux (ou deux des trois) auxiliaires gardant le sens positif.​Grevisse § 1019a​​Thomas


----------



## WannaBFluent

Bonjour,

Comment comprenez-vous la phrase :
Il n'y a jamais eu personne.

Parce que j'ai un doute, de base, je le comprend comme "Ok, y'a jamais eu quelqu'un".
Mais en réfléchissant, je me dis que, techniquement, il se peut que ça veut dire "Ok, Il n'y a jamais eu personne, donc il y a toujours eu quelqu'un, au moins une personne".

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette phrase signifie _Il n'y a jamais eu qui que ce soit_.

Le mot _personne_ n'est pas négatif en lui-même. C'est uniquement en corrélation avec _ne_ qu'il l'est. Or _ne_ est ici déjà en corrélation avec _jamais_.


----------



## plantin

Oui: _Il n'y a jamais eu personne_ = _Il n'y a jamais eu *une *personne._
D'ailleurs, _personne _et _quelqu'un_ peuvent être employés dans deux phrases qui auront le même sens:
Ex:
_Il n'y a jamais eu *personne *pour lui dire qu'elle se trompait.
Il n'y a jamais eu *quelqu'un* pour lui dire qu'elle se trompait._


----------



## WannaBFluent

Maître Capello said:


> Le mot _personne_ n'est pas négatif en lui-même. C'est uniquement en corrélation avec _ne_ qu'il l'est. Or _ne_ est ici déjà en corrélation avec _jamais_.


Et beh, justement, c'est ça qui me semble contradictoire, parce que si tu distingues le *n'/jamais* et le *personne*, ça revient à dire :
Il n'y a jamais eu, ... personne.
Donc il y a toujours eu quelqu'un!


----------



## plantin

Non, parce que le combinaison de la négation avec personne (qui est dans ce cas un pronom indéfini) signifie "_pas une personne"
Voir le TFLi:



			PERSONNE (pronom) *II. −* [Avec une valeur nég. en corrél. avec ne, explicite ou non] Pas une personne; nul.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## WannaBFluent

Oui mais si le *ne *est déjà avec le *jamais*?


----------



## Maître Capello

Justement : il n'y a qu'un seul _ne_ dans la phrase. En effet, la véritable négation est _ne_, alors que _jamais_ et _personne_ ont chacun un sens positif.


----------



## plantin

_ne ... jamais_ ne sont pas deux négations qui s'annulent, mais deux parties d'une même négation.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Si on suit votre logique, quelle est la différence entre :

Il n'y a pas jamais eu personne.
Il n'y a pas toujours eu personne.


----------



## plantin

_Pas jamais_ est incorrect; on dira dans ce cas _parfois _ou _quelquefois: il n'y a parfois eu personne, _mais plutôt:_ il y a eu parfois quelqu'un._
La seconde phrase n'est pas très claire sans être incorrecte: disons qu'un Français moyen  se grattera un peu la tête d'un air perplexe avant de comprendre ce que vous voulez dire par là . Sinon, elle a le même sens que les deux phrase ci-dessus.


----------



## WannaBFluent

plantin said:


> disons qu'un Français moyen  se grattera un peu la tête d'un air perplexe avant de comprendre ce que vous voulez dire par là .


Ahahaha oui je m'imagine la scène 
Merci pour vos réponse, je viens de comprendre, en remplaçant "personne" par "quiconque" qui est son synonyme sur son second sens.
Mais c'est pas si évident que ça, puisqu'en français parlé on sous-entend toujours le premier sens du mot "personne".


----------



## Pickletoepi

Michelvar said:


> Dans "sans rien", le sens de rien est "quoi que ce soit"



Si les mots en général négatifs peuvent avoir un sens positif après un autre mot négatif, veut-ça dire que dans une phrase comme "Je n'ai jamais aimé personne" le _jamais _reste négatif mais _personne_ veut dire en fait "quoi qui ce soit?" J'avais toujours l'impression que les deux étaient négatifs et c'était un exemple de "negative concord."

J'ai essayé de cherché une réponse sur le site de l'Académie Française, mais il n'y a rien de clair. Le site dit juste qu'un mot comme _jamais _"renforc[e] la négation ou la restriction."

"Ne me parlez plus jamais de cela. On ne l’a jamais plus revu."
Dictionnaire de l’Académie française


----------



## Bezoard

Pickletoepi said:


> Si les mots en général négatifs peuvent avoir un sens positif après un autre mot négatif, veut-ça dire que dans une phrase comme "Je n'ai jamais aimé personne" le _jamais _reste négatif mais _personne_ veut dire en fait "quoi qui ce soit?"


Oui, _personne_ peut signifier ici "_qui que ce soit_", d'autant qu'on peut penser que le "ne" est déjà en couple avec "jamais" : "personne" conserverait alors son sens positif, mais au fond comme déjà dans "je n'aime personne" où, théoriquement, la négation est portée par le "ne" et "personne" avait à l'origine un sens positif. Mais on pourrait aussi théoriquement concevoir que c'est "jamais" qui conserve son sens positif (un jour quelconque) et voir dans "ne" et "personne" la négation habituelle.
Mais c'est assez théorique et peu intuitif chez le locuteur.
Les doubles négations et surtout les triples négations comme ici (ne, jamais, personne) sont souvent une source de confusion car on ne sait plus finalement sur quoi portent les négations.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Les doubles négations et surtout les triples négations comme ici (ne, jamais, personne) sont souvent une source de confusion car on ne sait plus finalement sur quoi portent les négations.


C'est pourtant courant en français et guère source de confusion. Ce ne sont d'ailleurs *pas* des doubles ou triples négations. Il faut retenir que combinés entre eux après une particule négative comme _ne_ ou _sans_, voire dans la langue familière sans particule négative du tout (cf. ici et ici), les mots _rien, jamais, plus, personne_ (mais non _pas_ !) se complètent toujours et ne s'annulent pas. On garde alors à l'esprit une seule négation, tous les autres mots gardant leur sens positif originel. On peut même tous les combiner sans qu'ils ne s'annulent !

_sans que plus jamais personne ne lui dise rien_

En revanche, combinés avec _pas, point, guère _ou autre synonyme, ces mots forment une double négation, qui n'est le plus souvent pas très naturelle et qu'il vaut mieux éviter. Ces doubles négations se trouvent en revanche dans certaines litotes idiomatiques, par exemple _Ce n'est pas rien_.


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue que je trouve la notion d'adverbe de renforcement (positif et supprimable) d'une négation préexistante, telle que présentée par l'Académie, plutôt claire.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour! Comment faut-il dire, s'il vous plaît: _il ne faut pas ne rien prendre_ ou _il ne faut pas rien prendre?_ Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend de ce que vous voulez dire et du registre.

_Il *ne* faut *pas ne rien* prendre_ → standard​_Il *ne* faut *pas rien* prendre_ → familier, peu correct​
Quoi qu'il en soit, il vaut mieux éviter les doubles négations et dire :

_Il faut prendre *quelque chose*._​


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello!


----------

